

The God Protocols (1997) - markmassie
http://szabo.best.vwh.net/msc.html

======
_mhr_
Another interesting article by Nick Szabo is here:
[http://unenumerated.blogspot.com/2006/02/irreducible-
complex...](http://unenumerated.blogspot.com/2006/02/irreducible-complexity-
of-society.html), where he discusses proof-of-work (2006) and what he saw as
the problem with it.

Actually, a compelling theory is that Nick Szabo (possibly in collaboration
with others) is Satoshi Nakamoto:
[http://likeinamirror.wordpress.com/2013/12/01/satoshi-
nakamo...](http://likeinamirror.wordpress.com/2013/12/01/satoshi-nakamoto-is-
probably-nick-szabo/).

~~~
xerophtye
Wo, the evidence truly is compelling. Even if Nick isn't Satoshi "Himself".
he's at least one of the main collaborators. I mean if you were creating
something complex and advanced like bitcoin, wouldn't you seek out the world's
leading expert on the topic to help you with it (assuming you have the
resources to do so)

------
toomim
This sounds like bitcoin!

~~~
jgalt212
Quick! Tell Newsweek.

